# how do i change the language settings of my media player?



## KrishnaO91

My windows media players language is in french i want it to be in english lol. I dont know why it is in french or how, it was in english one day and now its in french what can i say, Je ne sais pas... je suis anglais 
as you may see i can not speak french to save my life. Please help 

not ure if this is in right section sorry if its not


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ KrishnaO91: I've heard of this happening before and I can't find anything on how to change it back. 

You can always deinstall the french version and download the english version...


----------



## KrishnaO91

Yes i have tried to unistall the programm using add/remove programs from my computer, however i could not find windows media player listed, so i attempted to deleted the folder. However it would not let me delete the whole folder because one of the files Protected from deletion, the file was called wmpband.dll. Is have also tried just installing the windows meda player 11 but that didnt work either it had some problem at the end because my old windows media player was installed in another language , this is really annoying me now...please help...or tell me where i can find help.


----------



## vicky34

dear u should try to enter in regedit in run dialouge box then search out ur registered file bu using ctrl+f key then delete them to solveout ur problem.....!ray:


----------

